# Mechanical Oil Pressure Gauge Location 300 CI Ford 4.9L 6 cylinder



## nvr-enuf (Jul 24, 2009)

My woodchuck wc12 has a mechanical oil gauge but is not connected to the motor. I have looked around and not found the pipe plug to remove in order to install the gauge. Can anyone send a picture or describe where to connect?

Thanks

SAS


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jul 24, 2009)

All of my 300 I6's were in trucks and the sending unit was behind the distributor cap. I haven't had one for a long time but I think there was a port in the area where you could install a mechanical gauge like you are asking about.


----------



## Kansas (Jul 24, 2009)

I would look at the oil filter housing thats wher I seem to see most fords senders anyway.

Kansas


----------



## nvr-enuf (Jul 25, 2009)

*oil pressure location*

Thanks - Good point on the location near the oil filter housing


----------



## Kansas (Jul 27, 2009)

nvr-enuf said:


> Thanks - Good point on the location near the oil filter housing



Welcome! hth

Kansas


----------

